# Oil Light Came ON!!!



## luis.filipe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi.
Last Monday my Audi A3 1.8T turned the oil pressure light on.
The car is from 1998 and have 135 000 km.
Since I was going really fast I couldn't shut down the engine immediatelly, or I'll be with other troubles besides the engine!
I stoped ASAP, but after that the engine performs a very strange noise. I already performed a couple of searches on google and read a lot about oil sludge problems on this engine.
Am I on this kind of trouble ?
I only have the car for 896km, so the problem might the low quality oils that the previous owner have used!
Besides the oil pump that must be replaced, from where does it came the strange engine noise ? The car still have warranty, so the problem is not mine but from the dealer that sold the car! 
Any ideas ?
One last question, what is the correct oil to use on this engine ?
Synthetic 0W 40, or other that complies with VW 502.... ?
I suspect that the last owner and the dealer have used the 15W40 mineral from castrol on this engine and recomend oil changes every 10 000 Km .








I appreciate any help.
Regards
Luis Filipe de Sousa


----------



## luis.filipe (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oil Light Came ON!!! (luis.filipe)*

Hi,
I can add more information to the previous post.
Today I made a phone call to the Audi dealer that performed
the maintenance when the car was new.
From 0km to 105000kms the car changed the oil every 15 000km and the oil used was a mineral oil from Castrol 15W40!
I called another Audi dealer asking some questions, and one of them was about the recommended oil to use on this engine. They told me that the recommend oil for this car is a Synthetic oil!
My question is, should I be concerned because the car have used a low quality oil for so long ? How can a Audi dealer performs a deffective maintenance ?
Thanks in advance, best regards
Luis Filipe


----------

